# contrôler le Mac depuis l'iPad



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

je souhaite tester une application pour contrôler le bureau du Mac depuis l'iPad. Il y en a des quantités, dont des gratuites. Je viens d'essayer  Mocha VNC et "Connexion à votre Mac". Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter. 

Malgré que je sois sous 10.5.8, (donc avec un serveur intégré), l'appli refuse l'adresse IP et le port 5900. J'ai également testé Vine Server, mais ça ne change rien. 

Je pense que cela vient du fait que j'ai un routeur (Bluewin), branché sur ma borne Airport Extrême. En effet, je rencontre des problèmes également lorsque j'essaie de me connecter à distance à EyeTV. Apparemment, c'est dû à un problème de "double NAT". Il faudrait que j'appelle mon fournisseur d'accès pour supprimer le NAT du routeur... bref, ça ne fonctionne pas. 

J'hésite à acheter une application comme "Desktop Connect" ou "LogMe In Ignition". La première utilise l'adresse Gmail pour retrouver l'ordi, et la seconde passe par une application à installer sur l'ordi + un compte sur le serveur de l'éditeur. Comme la première application coûte 9.99 et que la seconde coûte env. 23, je voudrais être sûr que cela fonctionne avant de les acheter.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait testé ces deux applications ? J'ai vu l'article de Florian Innocente, lors du portage de l'application LogMe In sur l'iPad, mais il n'y a pas véritablement de test. 

Si personne n'a testé, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si le fait de passer par des adresses mails ou un compte spécial change quelque chose du point de vue de l'accès au DNS ou à l'IP de l'ordi ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2010)

As-tu essayé Team Viewer ? Il est gratuit pour essayer.

Pour ma part (mais avec une seule Freebox/routeur) ça marche correctement, reste que le contrôle distant d'une interface pas tactile est délicat par moments mais ça peut dépanner.


----------



## kriso (3 Novembre 2010)

J'ai logmein ignition sur mon ipad.
Que veux-tu savoir ?


----------



## ikeke (3 Novembre 2010)

Logmein Ignition fonctionne extrêmement bien même s'il ne fait pas parti des applis gratuites (23,99&#8364 mais pour moi qui doit me connecter sur de nombreuses machines facilement, LogMeIn Ignition vaut le coup.

J'avais acheté Desktop Connect mais je ne l'utilise plus car il met le clavier en QWERTY quand j'essaie de me connecter sur le Mac. Et quand tu as un mot de passe complexe ca devient vite l'enfer.


----------



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses


kriso a dit:


> J'ai logmein ignition sur mon ipad.
> Que veux-tu savoir ?


je voulais savoir si LogMeIn Ignition n'est pas trop lent au niveau raffraîchissement de l'écran.

Et d'un point de vue technique, je voulais savoir si la solution de LogMeIn - avec un logiciel à installer sur l'ordi + un compte personnel sur leur serveur - change quelque chose par rapport aux autres logiciels qui utilisent l'adresse IP de l'ordi pour relier l'iPad à l'ordi.



ikeke a dit:


> J'avais acheté Desktop Connect mais je ne l'utilise plus car il met le clavier en QWERTY quand j'essaie de me connecter sur le Mac. Et quand tu as un mot de passe complexe ca devient vite l'enfer.


je comprends, mais pour moi qui utilise le clavier suisse romand, je devrai de toute façon m'adapter : soit qwerty, soit azerty. Et franchement, l'adaptation est moins lourde pour moi en qwerty qu'en azerty. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




momo-fr a dit:


> As-tu essayé Team Viewer ? Il est gratuit pour essayer.


non, je n'ai pas testé. Mais comme j'en ai testé deux et que tous ces programmes gratuits semblent tous fonctionner sur le même principe en passant par l'adresse IP de l'ordi, j'ai pas cherché à tous les essayer.


----------



## ikeke (3 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je comprends, mais pour moi qui utilise le clavier suisse romand, je devrai de toute façon m'adapter : soit qwerty, soit azerty. Et franchement, l'adaptation est moins lourde pour moi en qwerty qu'en azerty.



Effectivement, quitte a devoir changer de clavier autant prendre QWERTY, donc ce qui est une limitation dans mon cas ne l'est pas forcément pour toi


----------



## petitchemin (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Teamviewer que je trouve très bien.


----------



## twinworld (25 Novembre 2010)

Voilà, je me suis décidé à acheter LogMeIn pour mon iPhone et mon iPad et à installer l'appli gratuite sur mon ordi. Je suis content parce que ça fonctionne. Mon routeur et ma borne Wifi ne sont pas en conflit. 

De ce que j'ai pu tester, ça fonctionne super bien. Je peux même accéder à mes deux écrans quand mon MBP reste branché sur mon 24 pouces. Alors bon, certains diront que c'est pas super rapide, et c'est vrai. J'ai tenté de regarder le JT de France2 sur le site, via LogMeIn et l'affichage est plutôt saccadé. 

Mais je m'en fiche parce que l'important, c'est que je ne sois plus emmergnolé pour avoir oublié de téléchargé un fichier sur mon iPad avant de partir de la maison. Avec LogMeIn, je pourrai me connecter chez moi et mettre ledit fichier sur mon iDisk


----------

